# most and least favourite BL authours



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

in your opinion of course...

my favourites are
1) Abnett
2) ADB
3) McNeil 
4) Kyme
5) Wraight 

my main criteria is writing skill (according to my personal judgment) 

least favourites 
1) Mitchel Scanlon
2) Andy Hoare 

*Goto is a given so let's not mention the obvious, which I have just done, but...


----------



## Schmockie (Dec 21, 2010)

my favourites are
1) ADB
2) McNeil
3) Abnett 
4) Thorpe
5) ... dunno maybe Counter (he has his "moments") or Farrer (once you've seen through the mist and have reconized what kind of story he is going to tell)

least favourites 
1) NICK
2) KYME


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Favorite? 

Dan Abnett. 

Least Favorite?

C.S Gotto.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

1. ADB
2. Gav thorpe

I never got what was wrong with Gotto, anyone want to enlighten me?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Most Favourite:*

Dan Abnett - Need I say more? _Gaunt's Ghosts_, _Prospero Burns_, _Horus Rising_... 
Graham McNeill (Despite _The Chapter's Due_, novels such as _Defenders of Ulthuan_ prove that he can still keep up with the quality of Abnett and ADB.
Aaron Dembski-Bowden - Read everything by him that is currently released If I am correct. Fantastic author.
Nick Kyme - I loved _The Tome of Fire_ Trilogy and _Promethean Sun_, although I don't particularly like his fantasy novels.
Chris Wraight - I really enjoyed his _Sword of Vengeance_, and the short story in _Age of Darkness_ - heck, pretty much everything by him that I've read.

I'm not going to say least here for reasons that should be obvious, but these authors are the ones that are above the rest. CL Werner is probably my favourite WHFB author.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very hard to say who my favourite is, as they've all written books I really like and books I don't like. Actually, ADB is the only one who hasn't written anything I don't like, but he has the advantage of not having published as much as McNeil or Abnett. He might be my favourite by default. That said, Battle for the Fang is one of the best BL novels I've read, and it's also the only Chris Wraight novel I've read, so maybe it's him. 

Damn, this is harder than you'd think.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Damn, this is harder than you'd think.


That's what she said.

Best
1. Abnett
2. ADB
3. Mcneil

Worst
1. Goto


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Rathios1337 said:


> 1. ADB
> 2. Gav thorpe
> 
> I never got what was wrong with Gotto, anyone want to enlighten me?


You clearly havn't read the Dawn of War novels. Multilasers being the standard weapon of marines, Carnifexes also being equipped with multilasers, backflipping terminators, Khornate sorcerers, D-cannons firing bullets.....to name but a few..

Essentially he has fuck all understanding of the canon.

Oh and for me.
1. Abnett(shock i know)
2. Mcneill

I'm not gonna say ADB just yet as i simply haven't read enough from him and he hasn't yet had his Gaunts Ghosts or Ultramarines series(not that i like the UM series though) etc. But i'm sure he will be in my top list within the next few years as he releases more and continues on with his great start.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Worldkiller said:


> That's what she said.


I wish...:blush: It'd be better than "Is that it?" for a change.:grin:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I like them all but Abnett holds No. 1 second goes to ADB if only for the Cadian Blood Novel. i read it till it fell apart.

I hate gotto for the dawn of war series in books. gladly they did a better job at the games.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Favorites:

1) William King
2) Nick Kyme
3) James Swallow

Least Favorite:
1) C.S. Goto (simply because I have to find someone to pick on)


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Tough decision. Let's say Mc Neil, I enjoyed Fulgrim, Storm of Iron and Thousands sons,among others, tremendously. I haven't read Ultramarine books, but from what I've heard about the themes and story, I think I will not like them.

Abnett is maybe better writer overall, every book of his I have read is excellently written,(I even liked Prospero Burns a lot), but I just like before mentioned books more than Abnet's work. I still don't dare to start reading Ghosts, too much other books on list before that adventure.

Third place should go to ADB, for excellent Night Lords series and First Heretic. Helsreach was enjoyable read and good book, although it's not among my favourites.

Chris Wraight should gets honorable mention for Battle of the Fang, and Nick Kyme for Firedrake and Fall of Damnos.


Least favourite? Let's say Ben Counter or Mike Lee, though I didn't read much from them.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

1) Abnett, Blood pact is easily my favourite book.
2)ADB, with Blood Reaver joint first as my favourite book.
3) Nathan Long, loving the Ulrika series.

Worst im gonna jump on the Goto bandwagon.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

Best would be Abnett and McNeil. In that order.

Picking up the DoW books I was confused as to why they were given to somone other than the above two to pen, reading them only reinfoced this notion.

I constantly see ADB bandied about alongside heaps of praise, I have not had the oppurtunity to read any of his works but I will keep an active eye out for anything by him in future.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't read many BL books. But here goes:

1. Dan Abnett-Love the Gaunt Ghosts series
2. William King-Gotrek and Felix are pure awesome
3. Gav Thorpe-for saving the poor Eldar by giving them a couple of decent books and fixed Goto's legacy of surfing tanks, Avatars that are dead and lost thir swords, Aspect Warrior Exarchs unable to unsuit themselves and bullet firing D-cannons.


----------



## Bitter Old Man (Aug 7, 2011)

Abnett gets my #1 for the Eisenhorn series. Sure I love the GG stuff, and his Heresy stuff, but really, I can sit and reread Eisenhorn and still find new things each time I do.

ADB is fast becoming a favorite, he's got a wonderful prose and very distinct characterizations from my reads. He's either #2, or tied for #2 with...

C.S. Goto. No, wait a minute, pardon my age addled mind. It's James Swallow. Hold on, again, no that's also wrong. Hmm who was it again? Oh yeah, now I remember. Graham McNeill.

Honorable mentions go to William King, Mike Lee, and Gav Thorpe. Most of the rest can all get bent.


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Current favourite is ADB
Least favourite Ben Counter, I cant even begin to describe how much I loathed every book of his I have ever read (not that I have read all his work)


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I think ADB's off to a good start but I want to see what he turns out in the future
as of yet, he doesn't have that much published work, although what has been published is of high quality 
I've just read his Flesh Tearers story and it's excellent...the Crimson Fists story not so much, but still enjoyable


----------



## TooNu (May 4, 2011)

I think it's fair to say my favourite is Abnett. I'd then have to go with McNeil and Swallow in joint 2nd place. ADB is currently my one to watch.

Abnett is everybodies favourite right? right? I think you would have to be mad to have somebody else at your number 1 spot.:headbutt:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Worst- *Lee Lightner*. Thank you for destroying William Kings excellent Space Wolf series, only a man of your calibre could have done it.


----------



## Lightthrower (Sep 26, 2011)

1. Abnett - Eisenhorn, GG and Ravenor mostly... Titanicus was also excellent!
2. William King - Got me in WH40K fiction with the Space Wolves series
3. Sandy Mitchell - Cain :-D
4. Graham McNeill - Not for the Ultramarines, hated the omnibus couldn't finish it
5. ADB - The rising star of the black library, loved Helsreach! Will start Soul Hunter soon

Worst? Maybe Ben Counter, loved Galaxy in Flames but hated Daemon World... (never read a Dawn of War novel and from the answers i won't ever try too )


----------



## Mishiman (Jul 19, 2011)

Best: Abnett [mostly for Titanicus and Legion], McNeill [mostly for A Thousand Sons and Mechanicum], A D-B [mostly for Helsreach and The First Heretic].
Worst: Counter [Battle for the Abyss], Swallows [Nemesis], Sanders [Atlas Infernal], Kyme [everything].


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

surprised to see people disliking kyme...
though admittedly I've only read fall of damnos


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

1) Abnett - Eisenhorn, Ravenor, Gaunt's Ghosts, Titanicus, Double Eagle and HH books (pretty much all awesome, even if the occasional "daniverse")
2) McNeil - his HH novels, Storm of Iron and most of the Ultramarines books
3) Swallow - everything so far
4) Farrer - his Calpurnia novels
5) ADB - as others say the rising star

Never read Goto so cannot comment but worst I have read/tried to read =

1) Henry Zou
2) William King's Space Wolves novels (some of you may be shocked but I hated them so much it almost put me off buying any more black library novels in the early days!)


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I would actually dare put ADB among the top as now Ive read enough to see he makes gold out of paper. Sure hes still the new kid on the block, but how much more does he have to prove? Dan gets a shared spot there followed by McNeill. Fulgrim is my favorite HH-book till this point, it opened up my passion for the Emperors Children and the tragic end of their Primarch. ADB managed to make NL interesting to me. When I heard about Soul Hunter "Pfft, that crappy Legion? Why?" But I simply love them and cant get enough. Soon Im gonna start my first re-reading of them. 

Least liked? I havent read that much to be honest. Rob Saunders did a great job in AoD and Inquisitor Czevak was entertaining, but his Redemption Corps and Inquisitor is quite confusing at times and me as a non-english has a hard time to follow his stories. So hes far from the worst, still good, but he has the most troublesome stories to keep up with. Goto I would say otherwise, despite even reading any of his work.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Baron Spikey said:


> Worst- *Lee Lightner*. Thank you for destroying William Kings excellent Space Wolf series, only a *man *of your calibre could have done it.


You mean MEN lol. Its actually two guys is MD under that pen name. I thought the 5th book was pretty bad. The 6th was mediocre but not horrible.


----------



## shadowhawk2008 (Apr 15, 2011)

In an effort to be different from the majority, my favourites are Jim Swallow and Gav Thorpe, followed closely by Graham McNeill and William King. Sarah Cawkwell has also been quite impressive with her first novel and her H&B shorts.

For the worst, I'd say Chris Roberson and Lee Lightner.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Hmm, for me I'd go with Mitchell, McNeill, and Abnett (the significance of the order is by how many books I have of theirs--I'd buy more Abnett if his stuff was in stock). I also like Thorpe, Swallow, and Kyme (oh, I so want to read _Nocturne_).

As for ones I would avoid--I have to go with C.S. Goto. I read him as I was getting into the hobby and he confused the hell out me. I actually went to refer to my just-bought SM codex to see what units I could equip with multilasers. I'd also have to place Counter here. I had quite a few outbursts reading his _Soul Drinkers Omnibus_. But despite it all, I'll probably pick up _Phalanx_ (and wallow in self-loathing as I read it).


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

Best
Dan abnett-Gaunt ghosts enough said and Eisenhorn
William king- Gotrek and felix best warhammer books I have ever read (demon slayer is my fav)
Graham McNeill- Fulgram and Heldenhammer epic reads 
Nick kyme- gives real dept to marines 
Chris wraight- Battle of the fang maybe the best space marine book I ever read and sward of vengeance great read about the empire and how even the best of us can make mistakes 
ADB- Night lords never thought i feel sorry for the night lords and it takes great writing to do that

Unsure
Gav Thorpe –loved last chancers but not too keen on The Purging of Kadillus really hard to read since I love dark angels.

Least Favourites 
Mike lee- don’t think he a bad writer just struggled to read his work
Lee Lightner- feel bit sorry for him following WK on space wolves but did not really enjoy any of them 
Henry Zou- found his 1st 2 Bastion wars books really hard to read and got no enjoyment from them


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

For me;

Bill King
Gordon Rennie
Henry Zou
ADB

Worst

Nick Kyme
Graham McNeil
Chris Wraight


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

For me,

1. ADB - You brought us Night Lords, and soon the Grey Knights. Write about The World Engine and i'll be convinced to worship you as a deity.

2. C.L Werner - The Horned Rat's own chosen messenger-rat.

3. Anthony Reynolds - The Word Bearers trilogy will always be a staple of what it is to write Chaos Space Marines.

4. Mike Lee - I will always remember Malus Darkblade as the novels that got me interested in the Fantasy genre. And Spite is freaking awesome! If only he could talk.

5. Sandy Mitchell - Nothing in the Black Library is funnier than Ciaphas Cain, and nobody is more devilishly rogue and daring than Cain himself.


Lord of the Night


----------



## V12ghoul (Oct 17, 2011)

1) Abnett
2) Mcneill
3) Swallow
4) king

least favorite would be Gotto and Counter. I had to stop reading both the DoW and Soul Drinker ombinbuses, couldn't even finish the first book on either.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Most Surprisingly Excellent: CS Goto for his _Salvation_
Most Continually Vexing/Frustrating: Graham McNeill

I guess my 'least favourite' would be someone like Anthony Reynolds; not that I think he's especially bad, but I'd only read a book and a short (to my recollection) and they didn't rock my socks. Most other authors either have nudged the feet-sleeves or slipped under the radar. Hell, on reflecting, I did rather enjoy _Dark Apostle_.


Hmm. Goto's complain-worthy, but I get more mileage complaining about troubles I have with Graham McNeill. I can forgive Goto, but McNeill...should know better! 

(Also, _Salvation_ was really rather good.)

That's not to say most/least favourite, but 'most surprising' and 'most vexing' hopefully give informative answers!


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Dan Abnett... loved all his books accept, believe it or not "Double Eagle" as I could not get into it.
ADB... great!
Was going off Gav Thorpe when I started to read "The Path of the Warrior", and was about to slit my wrists until The Striking Scorpions put their War masks on and then.. he went back up to the top of my likes.

G.S.Goto... least likable to me I'm afraid


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

If i havent read atleast 3 books of author, its not appearing on my list. Like James Swallow which i like, but since ive only read his HH novels he wont be on this lsit.

BEST

Abnett: Could be the best, amazing that he has kept standard so high after so many novels. Best books - Eisenhorn, Titanicus, Legion
ADB: Very good books, among top authors. Not many books though. Best books - Soul Hunter, Hellsreach, First Heretic
Ian Watson: His Inquisition trilogy did a slight downfall from his first novel, but no other author has managed to portray future as dark and gritty that he has. 

AVERAGE

Gav Thorpe: He is close to my best category list. Atleast for his Path of Warrior and exceptional Angels of Darkness.
Graham: He was among my favourites but not anymore. Just bad work on his last 3 Ultramarine novels and this even continued to his HH short story aswell. Best of Graham - Storm of Iron, Fulgrim, Thousand Sons
Sandy Mitchell: Commissar Cain, enough said. His Cain series is very good actually, but sometimes little tedious to read one after another.
Nick Kyme: This is hard to say. I havent been so impressed of his three novels i read. They got some good elements but sometimes doesnt go nowhere.
Anthony Reynolds: Because of his Word Bearers. They are not among best books, but quite entertaining. 

BAD

Ben counter: Havent much liked any of his novels. Galaxy in Flames is readable but backround and story was set by earlier authors, so this wasnt as bad as others.
William King: I liked his Fantasy novels and his first Space Wolf book, but last 3 of his novels failed to impress me at all. Think i should list him as average but among his 40k novels, i havent liked his stories that much.


----------



## Worst.Techpriest.Ever (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm gonna jump on the bandwagon and say my favourites are Dan Abnett, who is far ahead of the pack, and Graham McNeill and Aaron Dembski-Bowden whose worst works are still pretty readable. Least favourite would probably have to be Ben Counter...I read the Grey Knights omnibus right after I read the Eisenhorn omnibus and the difference in quality was insane :/


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Goto and the idiot who wrote the DOW II novelization are the worst writers. Ward doesn't count as a writer. Best? I'd go with ADB.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

So glad I missed this thread - the author wank is already off the Richter scale just from viewing the first page.

I genuinely believe Abnett is capable of soloing the Black Library caste, from re-reading the finest works of each author recently.


----------



## Sem'ael Elear (Nov 6, 2011)

Graham McNiell is my favorite, I loved Thousand Sons, Fulgrim, and most books I've read by him
Dan Abnett is probably tied with ADB for secon
William King and Gav Thorpe take 4/5 spots.

Least favorite is Lee Lightner because I loved the space wolf books and he killed them for me.. Haven't read the DoW omnibus although I've had it for a long time, I suppose its just auto hate?


----------



## GrumpyJester (Dec 25, 2010)

I haven't read nearly enough BL novels yet, but as it currently stands:

*Favorite:* Aaron Dembski-Bowden. I like how his stuff is more character-driven.
*Runner-up: *Anthony Reynolds. Only read one novel from him so far, but if other novels prove to be just as good, he'll be in a shared first spot with ADB.
*Least Favorite: *Nick Kyme. Not for me, all these short action scenes are very tiring, keep forgetting who everyone is.


I should probably read an Abnett novel at one point to see what all the fuss is about :grin:


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Heh, good shout, GJ.

A few of us over on the Bolthole seem to be seeing the idea that Nick Kyme & Graham McNeill could be the most _disappointing_ authors. Often they're _really good_, but sometimes they've got a habit of leaving some serious stinkers, which is a damn shame when other works by them are really excellent! (Nick manages to do both at once in _Nocturne_!)

As for a bit of Dan Abnett: he's really rather good. Not my favourite as he goes off in odd directions slightly too often, but his books are tremendous fun. For a low-key Horus Heresy novel, try out _Legion_. It's not too involved in other details, but travels along at a decent pace and has a lot of interesting (but not too vexing/confusing) things going on in it. Rather decent.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Im with you. Graham seems to be going up and down on his novels, sometimes you get great book and sometimes total trash. Havent yet read book from Nick that i think was great and cant understand why some people praise him so much. His stories mostly seem to bog down.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

1. McNeill
2. Thorpe
3. Abnett
4. Rob Sanders
5. ADB

EDIT: And here's what I calculated as an average for this thread:
1. Abnett
2. ADB
3. McNeill

4. King
5. Thorpe
6. Swallow


----------

